# Teich klar bekommen



## Thorsten 41 (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo,ich bin ganz neu hier. Habe seit heute einen Durchlauf filter pondoclear 4000 fürfür meinen kleinen 500 Liter Teich mit 6 goldfischen drin. Unterwasserpflanzen ,Sumpf pflanzen sind drin. Wie lange dauert es ca.  Bis der Teich wieder klar wird. In der Pumpe ist ein UVC gerät.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## samorai (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Tosten!
Etwas Geduld! Wenn alles vorhanden ist wird es schon klappen!
Neue Teiche brauchen eine Einlaufzeit. Helfen würde ein Beschattung!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Thorsten 41 (2. Aug. 2015)

Danke dir für die Antwort. Der Durchlauf filter lief jetzt ca. 5 Tage durch Tag und Nacht und ich kann schon die Pumpe durchschimmern sehen. Jetzt bin ich aber für 4 Tage im Urlaub und ich gebe den fischen ein bischen RuheRuhe (Pumpe aus), hab ja noch den Bachlauf mit solar Pumpe.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## samorai (2. Aug. 2015)

Davon hast Du nichts, wenn die Pumpe aus ist, weise lieber den Nachbarn, Deine Eltern oder einen Kumpel ein!

Ron!


----------



## wander-falke (3. Aug. 2015)

...oder schämte eine Zeitschaltuhr dazwischen.
Dann muss der Nachbar nur schauen dass der Wasserstand nicht abfällt.


----------



## Thorsten 41 (3. Aug. 2015)

Ja ist ja nur 1x im Jahr Urlaub. Und 5tage aus ist doch nicht schlimm oder? Wie denn die Zeitschaltuhr einstellen? Am Tag ein, nachts aus? Also wenn ich täglich zuhause bin. Oder da wieder durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## wander-falke (3. Aug. 2015)

Meine läuft von 0600 bis 2200.
Im Herbst weniger
Ich habe Anfang Juli neu befüllt.
Jetzt klärt er langsam auf
Also Geduld
.


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2015)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass 6 Goldfische nicht in eine 500-Liter-Pfütze gehören, macht ein Filter nur Sinn, wenn er durchläuft. Ansonsten spülst Du ja beim Neustart erst mal eine Ladung Müll in den Teich (abgestorbene Bakkis). Ansonsten sollte gerade Sommer, Sonne, Wind ständig auf den Wasserstand geachtet werden. Insbesondere wenn noch ein Bachlauf weiteres Wasser verdunstet.


----------



## Thorsten 41 (4. Aug. 2015)

Was redet ihr denn immer von Wasserstand beachten? Das bischen was mal fehlt kommt durch den regen wieder rein. Den fischen geht es prima. Sie sind ja noch sehr kleinklein ( ca. 4cm ). Ich werde  ja sehen wie er aussieht am Donnerstag. Aber trotzdem danke für eure Kommentare.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass 6 Goldfische nicht in eine 500-Liter-Pfütze gehören, macht ein Filter nur Sinn, wenn er durchläuft. Ansonsten spülst Du ja beim Neustart erst mal eine Ladung Müll in den Teich (abgestorbene Bakkis). Ansonsten sollte gerade Sommer, Sonne, Wind ständig auf den Wasserstand geachtet werden. Insbesondere wenn noch ein Bachlauf weiteres Wasser verdunstet.



Hmm ich habe bisher zum füttern immer meinen Wasserfall ausgemacht, damit man mehr sehen kann. Heißt das, wenn ich das Ding nach 15 min wieder einschalte, ist das kontraproduktiv, weil ich mir meine Bakterien in den Teich spüle?


----------



## Thorsten 41 (4. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass 6 Goldfische nicht in eine 500-Liter-Pfütze gehören, macht ein Filter nur Sinn, wenn er durchläuft. Ansonsten spülst Du ja beim Neustart erst mal eine Ladung Müll in den Teich (abgestorbene Bakkis). Ansonsten sollte gerade Sommer, Sonne, Wind ständig auf den Wasserstand geachtet werden. Insbesondere wenn noch ein Bachlauf weiteres Wasser verdunstet.


Dein Teich  ist ja auch ne kleine PfützePfütze,wenn das deiner ist.


----------



## Zacky (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo.  

Bezüglich der Verdunstung muss man schon aufpassen. Durch den Wind und der dennoch trockenen Luft verliert ein Teich schon ordentlich Wasser, was aktuell bei den Temperaturen nicht besser wird, Regen ist auch nicht wirklich in Sicht. Ich habe die letzten Wochen durch Sommer, Sonne, Wind auf 60 m2 Oberfläche etwa 3 cm verloren. Sollte man halt drauf achten, kann je nach Teichlage auch alles anders sein.

Bei 15 Minuten Filter-Aus wird sich nicht so viel Bakterien-Tod  bzw. Bakterienschlamm absetzen, aber wenn der Filter 6, 8 oder 10 Stunden aus ist, sind schon einige Bakterien auf dem Weg ins Jenseits. Wenn man dann den Filter startet, drückt erst einmal der Schnodder in den Teich und das ist nicht zuträglich. Auch dies soll nur ein kleiner Hinweis sein, den niemand beachten muss.


----------



## krallowa (4. Aug. 2015)

STOP,
bitte nicht wieder die Diskussion wie lang die Bakterien im Filter ohne Sauerstoff einen Stillstand überleben.
Jeder wie er (oder sie) es für gut befindet.
Wasserverdunstung ist bei 50cm und 500 Liter natürlich ein Problem, gerade bei großer Hitze.
60m² und nur 3cm Hut ab, ich hab bestimmt 10 cm auf 50m² verloren.


----------



## Zacky (4. Aug. 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> 60m² und nur 3cm Hut ab, ich hab bestimmt 10 cm auf 50m² verloren.



Ich habe Glück, da er ab mittags recht schattig bei mir liegt.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Aug. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Heißt das, wenn ich das Ding nach 15 min wieder einschalte, ist das kontraproduktiv, weil ich mir meine Bakterien in den Teich spüle?


Das ist nicht das Problem, wird ja auch zum Reinigen des Filters gemacht.



Christine schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass 6 Goldfische nicht in eine 500-Liter-Pfütze gehören, macht ein Filter nur Sinn, wenn er durchläuft. Ansonsten spülst Du ja beim Neustart erst mal eine Ladung Müll in den Teich (abgestorbene Bakkis).


Problematisch ist nur, wenn der Filter über Stunden aus ist.
Dann "stirbt" dein Filter. Und alles was dann da drin ist, wird in den Teich gespült.

Der Filter sollte 24 Stunden laufen und nur für Reinigungsarbeiten abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2015)

<OT Modus an>


Thorsten 41 schrieb:


> Dein Teich ist ja auch ne kleine PfützePfütze,wenn das deiner ist.


Wenn man ihn mit manchen Teichen hier im Forum vergleicht bestimmt. Aber er  hat 3.500 Liter und das ist im Vergleich zu 500 Liter ein kleiner Unterschied. Er liegt den halben Tag im Schatten und der Filter läuft 24 h.
Ausserdem geht es nicht um meinen Teich oder? Es geht vielmehr darum, dass Du eine Antwort bekommen hast, die Dir nicht ins Konzept passt.
<OT Modus aus>


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Heißt das, wenn ich das Ding nach 15 min wieder einschalte, ist das kontraproduktiv, weil ich mir meine Bakterien in den Teich spüle?


15 Minuten sind nicht schlimm. In den Beiträgen davor ging es um die halbe Nacht. Und das ist dann doch schon was anderes.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Aug. 2015)

Thorsten 41 schrieb:


> Den fischen geht es prima. Sie sind ja noch sehr kleinklein ( ca. 4cm ).


Stimmt. Dummerweise wachsen die und vermehren sich auch noch.
Und dann?
Was machst du im Winter mit den Fischen?
Bei 50 cm Tiefe hast du ziemlich schnell gefrorenen Fisch.


----------



## wander-falke (4. Aug. 2015)

Toterötätöööt......
Hipp Hipp Hipp, wir haben uns alle lieb......

So, setzen und weitersuchen nach der Lösung wie der Teich klar wird.
Ich sag viel Pflanzen und Geduld.
Guckst du hier
Zum ersten, zum zweiten und,.....



Wenns zuviel Fische werden sollten,  mach halt Backfisch mit Remoulade draus.
.


----------



## Thorsten 41 (4. Aug. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Toterötätöööt......
> Hipp Hipp Hipp, wir haben uns alle lieb......
> 
> So, setzen und weitersuchen nach der Lösung wie der Teich klar wird.
> ...


Da steht nix bzw nix zu sehen. About blank..


----------



## wander-falke (4. Aug. 2015)

Klick nochmal ,......


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Aug. 2015)

Thorsten 41 schrieb:


> Da steht nix bzw nix zu sehen. About blank..



Also ich kann die Beiträge lesen.



Patchworker schrieb:


> Hatte vor ca. 3 bis 4 Wochen einige große Wasserpflanzen
> geschenkt bekommen.





krallowa schrieb:


> Viele Pflanzen= viele Nährstoffe werden gefressen, sehr gut und sauber.
> 2 Fische, viele Pflanzen = könnte noch so klappen, gut immer noch sauber.
> Mehr Fische, viele Pflanzen = es wird eng mit dem klaren Wasser behalten.
> Viele Fische, die auch mal Pflanzen anknabbern = grünes Wasser = Filterung



Ich denke, dass Andreas die meinte.


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2015)

Ja , wir haben uns alle lieb...
aber schlechte Haltungsbedingungen bleiben schlechte Haltungsbedingungen.
Goldfische in dem kleinen Teichbecken - geht einfach nicht. Jetzt sind sie noch sooo klein, vielleicht werden sie auch nicht größer, vielleicht hast du eine Minirasse erwischt und vielleicht friert es bei euch nicht im Winter. 
Vielleicht werden deine Fische aber auch in absehbarer Zeit alle krank, bekommen Pilzbefall und diverse andere Krankheiten. Vielleicht hast du nächstes Jahr auch einfach keine Böcke mehr auf diese ewig trübe Brühe, denn ein Filter ist kein Allheilmittel. Und auch Klares Wasser heißt noch lange nicht Gutes Wasser.
Vielleicht wollen die Fische, die (wenn sie den Winter überleben und dann vielleicht 10 cm lang sind...oder noch mehr...ich habe keine Goldfische) auch mal 'ne richtige Runde in ihrem Lebensraum schwimmen und sich - nicht zu vergessen - vermehren.
Ich finde es völlig verständlich, wenn Leute Fische in ihren Teichen halten wollen. Aber dann sollten sie auch die Gegebenheiten dafür schaffen. Nimm dir mal den Spaten und fang an damit.
petra


----------



## wander-falke (4. Aug. 2015)

@pema 

und vielleicht Verdunstet das Wasser => Trockenfisch
und vielleicht überhitzt dadurch der Teich im Sommer => Kochfisch
und vielleicht hat er einen Bernhardiner oder eine Deutsche Dogge in seiner 30 m² 2 Zimmer  Wohnung ? 
und vielleicht fährt er einen dicken Hausfrauenpanzer und wohnt in der Stadt?
und vielleicht sollten wir , - als Krönung der Schöpfung  - uns tatsächlich über Haltungsbedingungen von Kreaturen, die mit uns auf dem Planeten leben Gedanken machen.
 - Oder Leben wir mit den Kreaturen auf dem Planeten, und diese sollten sich die Gedanken machen ????

Warum halten einige Teichbesitzer einen __ Hecht, __ Zander, Sonnenbarsch oder wie ich einen __ Flußbarsch?
Zur Verbesserung der Haltungsbedingungen und sicher nicht zu vergessen der Wasser-Werte.

Hmmm, 

sollten die Kreaturen mit denen wir auf dem Planeten leben sich nicht auch mal Gedanken machen ob sie einen "Sonnenbarsch" halten sollten ? 
Jeder , also wir,  zerstören mit einer Urlaubsfahrt mehr lebende Biomasse, um Spass zu haben , mehr als jeder Teichliebhaber an Fischmasse in seinem Teich hat. 
Wenn du etwas gegen Haltungsbedingungen unternehmen möchtest, dann begebe dich in die industriellen Zuchtanlagen.

Ich empfinde dieses Forum immer noch, wie der Name schon sagt als "*Hobby*-Gartenteichforum ". Wenn sich einer ein Loch gräbt und Wasser reinkippt, dann macht er s zum Spass, und vielleicht wird es auch ein Hobby. Dann sollte er hier richtig aufgehoben sein und nicht gleich belehrt werden, was er denn vielleicht falsch gemacht hat und was vielleicht eintreten könnte wenn er nicht konform mit der mit der Wassertestfraktion und Haltungsbedingungspolizei geht.

Also Ball flach halten, setzen und wie schon gesagt auf die eingangs gestellte Frage zurückkommen wie der Teich klar wird.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

habe z. T. amüsiert deinen Bericht gelesen.
Artgerechte Haltung gibt es in meinen Augen auch nicht. Egal welches Tier wie gut auch immer gehalten wird, es wird nie sein wie in Mutter Natur.

Aber, dass ein 50 cm flacher Teich eher suboptimal für Fische in unseren Breiten ist, kann glaub ich keiner bestreiten.

So nun zurück zum Thema.
Es gab doch schon einige Anregungen zum Thema.
Nur .
Die müssen nur umgesetzt werden und dann braucht es ein wenig Geduld, bis die gewünschten Pflanzen ihren Dienst aufnehmen.


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Also Ball flach halten, setzen und wie schon gesagt auf die eingangs gestellte Frage zurückkommen wie der Teich klar wird.


Fische raus, Pflanzen rein, abwarten....so einfach ist das bei einem 500L Becken.
petra


----------



## Ansaj (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo:

Oje, auch wenn das hier wieder droht vom Thema abzuweichen, aber ich muss mich auch zu Wort melden.
Christine hat einem Anfänger nur eine klare Ansage gemacht: 500 l sind zu klein für die dauerhafte Fischhaltung, besonders für Goldfische (in meinen Worten ausgedrückt). Wenn der Themenersteller darauf gekränkt reagieren will, anstatt es als nettgemeinten Hinweis von erfahreneren Teichbesitzern zu sehen, dann ist das eben so.
Dennoch gehört so ein Hinweis meiner Meinung nach hierhin, auch wenn es nur indirekt mit der Fragestellung zu tun hat.
Und deinem Vergleich, Andreas, kann ich so gar nichts abgewinnen. Nur weil es viel schlimmere Fälle von Fischhaltung gibt, kann man doch keine 500l-Goldfischpfütze ignorieren. Und für mich ist dieses Forum genau dafür da: dass Neulinge aufgeklärt werden, denn viele wissen gar nicht, was sie falsch machen. Oder sollen wir ab jetzt mitlesen, nur auf die Frage eingehen, das Offensichtliche ignorieren und uns insgeheim denken: "Mann, die armen Fische!".

Nun noch ein Wort zu Thorsten:
jetzt sind die Fische noch klein, aber mache dir bitte Gedanken, was im Winter passieren soll und denke über eine Teichvergrößerung oder die Abgabe der Fische nach.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2015)

Und noch mal zur 24 h Filterung; Algen vermehren sich nicht in der Nacht!
Das morgens das Wasser besser aussieht kennen doch die meisten, oder?!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Teich4You (4. Aug. 2015)

Also Filter über Nacht ruhig ausstellen?


----------



## bilderzaehler (4. Aug. 2015)

Florian ... hast du Starterbacs im Filter? Wenn du den Filter längere Zeit ins Off stellst, sterben die Bakterien im Filter ab und das Zeug belastet den Teich zusätzlich. Zumindest wird das hier gemunkelt und für mich macht das Sinn.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Also Filter über Nacht ruhig ausstellen?


Nein


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Aug. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Und noch mal zur 24 h Filterung; Algen vermehren sich nicht in der Nacht!
> Das morgens das Wasser besser aussieht kennen doch die meisten, oder?!
> 
> Gruß Ron!


Welchen Schluss ziehst du jetzt aus der Aussage?


Teich4You schrieb:


> Also Filter über Nacht ruhig ausstellen?


Wie kommst du jetzt da drauf?


----------



## samorai (4. Aug. 2015)

Und noch mal nein. Der Filter ist nur ein Teil vom Teich der zur Entlastung beiträgt, das gleiche kann man auch von Bakterien und Pflanzen behaupten.
Alles zusammen "spielt" sich dann ein.
Dann kommt der Teichbesitzer; Er füttert und trägt selbst wieder Nährstoffe in sein Gewässer ein oder hat (nicht bei Tosten) einen Überbesatz an Fischen. Dann kommen noch Äußere Umstände dazu die auch kontra-produktiv wirken(Blütenstaub,Blätter oder andere eingespülte Sachen).
Aber wieviel verträgt der Teich,   ...das wird er dir nicht verraten, man kann es dann sehen wenn er grün wird.

Keiner baut ein Haus ohne Fundamente.
Und die Fundamente eines Teiches sind; Pflanzen, Filter(Filterkette) und Bakterien.
Die UV-Lampe lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Ida17 (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, jetzt mische ich mich auch mal ein!

Ob 11W oder 36W, je nachdem was Filter mit UV-Lampe und Pumpe verbrauchen, das tut doch nicht weh oder? 
Was soll denn passieren, wenn man diesen Kreislauf beibehält obwohl man 5 Tage nicht da ist? Es passiert gar nichts außer dass sie ihren Dienst tun, die Geräte werden schon kein Feuer fangen solange man sie ordentlich installiert hat. 
Ich lasse, nun gut ich habe ja auch Kois, die Anlage 24/7 durchlaufen und werde es nur im Winter demontieren. 
Worüber streiten wir denn hier? Wer Strom sparen will, der kann sich entweder eine energiesparende Anlage anschaffen (damit meine ich dann auch einen größeren Teich der sich wohl besser in Schuss halten kann, als ein Waschbecken) oder es gleich mit einem Fischteich sein lassen.
Das bisschen Strom was ein 500l Teich benötigt wenn er Fische beinhaltet, ist nichts im Vergleich zu dem täglichen Verbrauch bei unseren lieben Energieversorgern, die schließlich auch nur unser Bestes wollen .
Vielleicht sollte man sich in seinen eigenen 4-Wänden erst mal umgucken, was man da nicht alle einsparen kann, aber bitte tu es deinen Fischen nicht an, Thorsten.
Ich selbst, wenn's jetzt auch zum OT gehört, bin nebenbei Terrarianer und da reißt mir das Wüstenterrarium im Gegensatz zu den läppischen 50W im Teich das Futter aus der Jacke! Aber ich mache es für meine Tiere, die Sommer wie Winter ihre Anlage genießen dürfen.

Also Fazit: Lass die Geräte an, fahr beruhigt in den Urlaub und schmiede Pläne zum Erweitern!


----------

